# Immigration into the US?



## BenAxeMan (May 29, 2018)

After extensive spanging i was able to save up enough to obtain a passport and a cheap plane ticket and visit my girlfriend in Finland, Ive been here for 2 monthes and we both want to get back to America and she wants to get her citizenship there and travel with me. She has all her gear, we have like a grand saved, were gonna get married in America so the greencard shoudlnt be too hard but they do things like check your poverty level so it might be damn near impossible. Is this possible while homeless? id absolutely HATE to get housed up and work and shit for a long time until she gets her citizenship but like has anyone dealt with this? Any ideas? We were thinking wed raise the money we'll probably need trimming in Humbolt. Any suggestions as to a way we can do this without being housies or any imput at all would be greatly apreciated. Thank you.


----------



## saul (May 30, 2018)

id say your best chance would be getting a job trimming weed in Oregon as long as your 18 have no warrants youll be good there are a lot of farms that needed trimmers sometimes usually Oregon has a lot of people going up there for work try northern California about 2 years ago me and my x girlfriend got work in small town Washington try grassvalley too or sanjuan or nevada city all these places are in northern california and usually need more workers than the farms In oregon since most of the farms up there have been running for years now and have workers that they know and come by every season meanwhile the other ones are new and need more workers id say youd both make about 300 a day when you first start but as you get faster youll probably make up too 1000


----------



## saul (May 30, 2018)

just be respectful and grateful if you do end up getting work people who run these places dont take shit from anyone


----------



## BenAxeMan (May 30, 2018)

saul sevilla said:


> just be respectful and grateful if you do end up getting work people who run these places dont take shit from anyone


Thank you for the advice, do you think its possible to gain citizenship while doing this?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 30, 2018)

citizenship is a lot more difficult than you'd think, even with the marriage thing. you need to look it up on google and see what the specific requirements are because they often change depending on what your origin country is. the short version is that it's going to cost several thousand dollars, many interviews, and take 2-3 years to get sorted out.


----------



## saul (May 31, 2018)

Im from California but got my citizen ship in Honduras when i was about 13 for a couple thousand its pretty expensive my dad got it for me real cheap since his cousin worked in a embassy you could accomplish this the thing is when someone from a different country comes to visit they are given a certain amount of time i think its about 3 too 4 months till they have to go back or they'll start looking for you too deport you and charge you for over staying your welcome id recommend you guys to save up the cash you make while trimming do your best most farms will feed you and smoke you out so you wont have to waste much on food just keep an eye on your money and try to get their when the season starts so you can get more cash its all about how you work it i was pretty lame at trimming id make about 180 a night meanwhile the other people working next to would make up to 600 or 800 goodluck


----------

